# How Old Are You?



## Bluebird (Nov 29, 2009)

Just curious.

And why do you want to come to this forum?


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Old enough to vote and consume alcohol (but I am unable to buy it until March).

My intention is for the opposite to happen.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Old enough to make a post on here.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

old enough to know better
but not old enough to care:laughing:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Old enough to have seen the world transform itself more than once.


----------



## Spastic D. Muscipula (Jul 6, 2016)

Old enough to state my political opinion, but not old enough to vote 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I am a trend setter, my mission on this site is complete. I can now rest in peace.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Bluebird said:


> Just curious.
> 
> And why do you want to come to this forum?


Why are these two questions related? lol


----------



## Bluebird (Nov 29, 2009)

charlie.elliot said:


> Why are these two questions related? lol


How can they not??
Whenever you fill in a survey they always ask for information like gender, age etcetc


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Am 17 and I came to this forums because typology central was pretty bland. There was more "interesting" threads on here.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Not too old. 

I like it here, plus I'm bored at work.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Old enough to pay bills. 

Otherwise a 12-year-old in love.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm 21. I joined on a whim but I like it here. I've managed to make friends. I'm having fun.

Why these questions, though? What's the purpose?


----------



## Dead Silent (Oct 19, 2015)

Old enough.

I come here because it breaks up the monotony of studying, I suppose.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I am an early 90's baby _forum hopper_, buddy.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Old enough to be your aunt but not old enough to be your grandmother.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm 18, turning 19 soon. Came here because it's the first site that showed up when I searched up personality forums.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

Old enough to forget my age. (Seriously most of the time when people ask I'm like ummmmmmmmmmmmm 16? I think *shrugs* IDK.)
I'm 16 and I'll be 17 on the 23rd.
I found this site while I was trying to figure out the basics of MBTI.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

:laughing:

Okay. In all seriousness, I'm 19. I came to the forum because I was fascinated with MBTI at the time.


----------



## Black Bear (Oct 10, 2016)

Old enough to be thinking about college woops. I'm 17; I got 6 more months before I'm officially an adult! I came to this forum after spending 20 minutes doing nothing in my free period so I looked up MBTI forums lol.


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

old enough hehehe


----------



## SHADE9 (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm 51 on the outside and 21 on the inside. It totally freaks me out when someone in their 20's calls me "Ma'am....YIKES!


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Old enough to be an age.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

27 years old


----------



## thirdmind (Nov 4, 2016)

A cool 18.


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

old enough to drink vodka illegally


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

I am 26.

I come here because it's an interesting community. :tongue:


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm in my early thirties.

I don't know if that puts me on the older side, younger side, or middle on this forum.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

18. Needed some people to talk to.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

18, I came here when I was 15 because I killed all of my real life chances at that age.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

27 now. I came to Per C when I was 22, almost 23.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

Turned 30 a month ago. I guess I'm here because I've been into the MBTI and the Enneagram since I was 19, and it is an interesting active community otherwise. It feels nice to share my thoughts here. I had been lurking here when I was 22, 23 and finally joined when I was 24. I actually didn't really join to browse and post around, though, but to start a thread because I desperately needed advice from other introverts about something I had really been struggling with in my life. I know my post count is a bit low for someone who's been here for so long, but I have unimaginably bad social anxiety.


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

Late 20s.

Because why not?


----------



## SharksFan99 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm 17, however I turn 18 in just under four months time.

I joined Personality Cafe, because I had an interest in generations and I was interested in reading the discussions in regards to them.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

25

Not sure when I came here but I'm guessing I was in my earlier 20s (I know I've been here since 2012-2013, at least.) I was just trying to find more people who I knew were into MBTI.


----------



## sarolyna (Nov 20, 2016)

old enough to be someone dady but i dont have courage to do so 

Sent from my Halotel H8401 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm 21, I was really interested in reading up about my MBTI etc, and plus I like psychology. A lot of Google searches brought me here, I used to be a big lurker xD.
Then I decided to join because I could identify with some of the things on here, and I wanted to discuss MBTI, plus I had some questions I wanted answered/to discuss.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

I've been around since the dawn of time, bahaha. :laughing: :kitteh:


----------



## metal (Nov 27, 2016)

22


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Mid 40's.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

INFJenNiFer said:


> I do not live in the United States. Too bad! :laughing:


The misery I must go through on a daily basis...


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

55. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## mizz (Nov 30, 2016)

36 :sad:


----------



## pinwheel (Sep 17, 2016)

Rock Of Ages said:


> @thankyoufortheterror "I look like 12". LOLOL I know this is trolling but there must obviously be a few guys who are into that where you live, otherwise why would you say that?
> 
> Eh, I don't get people, sometimes. Maybe the Qu'ran has a wider distribution than usually imagined. Time to blast my ears and brain into submission.



lol well... I don't have too much knowledge about what guys are into tbh (and I don't really care either lmao), but I don't look very much like 18 so most people get surprised when I tell them that I am. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## AzV (May 22, 2016)

I'm 22 and I find this forum interesting. Oh, and I comment in this thread only to increase my post count actually.


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

30's.


----------



## Devet (Dec 27, 2016)

Old enough to legally to do things I have done illegally before


----------



## Katherine7 (Nov 26, 2016)

20's.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Soon to be 30. I come here because it's entertaining enough.


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

25. Because I was always interested in Psychology, love personality types and a Facebook group I was a member of kinda died and so I was looking for something new.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Old...



Old enough to have been able to legally drink when I was in high school
Old enough to have participated in civil defense "duck and cover" drills
 Old enough to have been on Times Square to see "The Eagle has Landed!!!"" running on the big scrolling message boards, then going home to watch that historic "small step/giant leap" live on TV.
Old enough to remember when married couples slept in twin beds on TV
Old enough to remember when seat belts were optional in cars
Old enough to be sad seeing live coverage showing Caroline & John-John watching their father's casket roll by
Old enough that my college class was the very first in school history to be able/allowed to use calculators instead of slide rules

..OLD


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam (Jan 16, 2011)

I'll be 38 in a month.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

old enough to forget my age when people ask?


----------



## earlydazee (Feb 20, 2017)

26

I come to this forum like once every couple of months to read around. I make a new username because I forgot the ones I had before / or the password / don't feel like logging into the email I used for the last ones or forgot the password to those emails.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motherofdragonslover (Dec 21, 2016)

Bluebird said:


> Just curious.
> 
> And why do you want to come to this forum?


I'm 19 turning 20 in May. 
Ahhh I wanna find something interesting and meet like minded individuals. I never really explored the internet world all too much compared to others. I found this site pretty neat after taking the test to find out which type I am roud:


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

old enough to know better
too old to care

55 in may


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

old enough to know better
too old to care

55 in may


----------



## Year Of Caimans (Feb 8, 2017)

I am 120


14 for eating a whole fridge of food
+ 30 for relationships
+ 12 for winning games and boasting out loud
+ 40 for life crisis time
+ 20 for approching society as a young and rebel
+ 4 crying for nothing


----------



## _Ionic (Jul 8, 2016)

Just turned 18.

and holly cow.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 28, 2014)

21 years old. Came here to find those interested in MBTI and personality psychology in general. Was not disappointed.


----------

